# arghs...  umwandlung von bildern in "schriftbilder"



## Diseina (27. September 2002)

*ggg*  sry aber fürs topic viel mir echt nix ein...

es soll programme geben, die normale pics zu eine art "text" machen...
also mit buchstaben bzw. sonderzeichen dann das wiedergeben (konturen usw.

gich meine genau sowas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## sam (27. September 2002)

streng mal die suchfunktion an, da hatten wir schon nen thread, indem wir ein programm für diesen zweck gefunden hatten...

1337 0wnZ y4 4all *lol* wie arm


----------



## Diseina (27. September 2002)

joa.. der spruch is arm *G*  hab ich ja net gemacht...  phu  ^^

ok.. thx  ick search mal


----------



## Diseina (28. September 2002)

ich hab nix gefunden 

kann mir net doch jemand helfen?


----------



## sam (28. September 2002)

hmm nagut...hab selber nix mehr gefunden  
aber wir hatten das mal besprochen...

http://www.text-image.com

es gibt auch programme, die das machen....einfach mal in google nach "pic2ascii" suchen


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

ja kenne eins, hp sollte noch funktionieren und vielleicht haben sie das ding auch weiterentwickelt, man konnte sich das ganze bspw. auch als html ausgeben lassen:

http://mazaika.tripod.com


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. November 2002)

das is ja mal ein nettes prog


----------

